# PCB Surf Fishin’ in January



## tectheman (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey guys..

I’m brand new here and I’m trying to learn a little..

Me and my wife will be coming down to Panama City Beach for the month of January..

We have been coming for 25 plus years but have never been in January..

Wanting some advice on catching some fish..

Would love to catch some big bull reds or just anything that will put up a good fight..

I have pretty good surf fishin’ gear..

Several Daiwa Sealine 30’s paired with 10 to 11 foot rods, so casting distance is not a problem..

Any advice for fishin’ the surf that time of year would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate any help.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

January can be tough.
Don’t overcast the red an black drum!
Many times they are right in the trough,especially the blacks when it is rough .
Good luck.


----------



## tectheman (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you for the reply!

I will do that for sure..

I usually fish one short and the other long until I find the fish..


----------

